# Savannah River Shootout June 22nd



## Michael (Jun 17, 2013)

The annual Savannah River Shootout will be held on June 22nd. It will be from 8pm til 2am. Three man teams max. Entry will be $60 per boat with an optional $10 per boat big fish. This is a numbers format (gar, carp, suckers, catfish, shad). The payout will be 70% for 1st and 30% for second place. This is a NO trailering tournament and you must put in at Riverside Park. Same place as every year previous. In order to have a safe tournament, life jackets are required to be worn while the boat is on plane. See ya there!


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 17, 2013)

Gonna try and make it..I'm the designated driver for the boat it seems!!  At least I got one good arm haha!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 18, 2013)

See y'all there


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 19, 2013)

wish i could make it this year but not gonna happen this time


----------



## creeksidelc (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## creeksidelc (Jun 20, 2013)

Stupid question, but we have never fished that river.  On google earth I noticed a dam of some sort about 5-6 miles south of the boat ramp.  Is there locks or any way to get south of that or will all fishing at the tournament be north of that dam?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 20, 2013)

All fishing will be between dams... Clark hill and Stevens creek


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 20, 2013)

If you've never been there be very careful! There's a few sandbars and stumps that can get you... If the fog rolls in make sure you know where your at


----------



## Michael (Jun 21, 2013)

Heck, with the "Super Moon" we are supposed to have tomorrow night, we should be able to shoot fish with our lights off.


----------



## Michael (Jun 23, 2013)

Man what a night


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 23, 2013)

Who and what won it?


----------



## S Adams (Jun 23, 2013)

Lets hear it?


----------



## Michael (Jun 23, 2013)

Started off with 40 mph winds, hail and lightning. Then the fog rolled in so thick at times it was hard to even see the water, much less where you were on the water. Then when we got back to the ramp we were greeted with Game Wardens jumping in everyones boats, checking fish and giving breathalyzer test.

In the end, everyone made it off the river safely, no tickets were written, 65 fish won first, 61 took second and no one needed a designated driver to get home. I'm sure Trey will post the official results later. 

Right now I have a boat that needs cleaning


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 23, 2013)

No one needed a driver? Who you kiddin? My wife left me at the ramp!


----------



## S Adams (Jun 23, 2013)

Never give your wife the keys! Lol


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 23, 2013)

That was an interesting night for sure!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 24, 2013)

Good seeing you cathey! I thought we had enough to make it through but I was wrong!


----------



## watermedic (Jun 24, 2013)

Who made green jeans mad enough to show up at the ramp at 2am to check fish?


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 24, 2013)

Some idiots that have been dumping fish at the ramp in the past..that place stank to high heaven of dead fish.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 24, 2013)

Both green jeans showed up!


----------



## JpEater (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of those that came out and participated! The weather went real sour right after blast off. Most teams didn't start shooting fish until nearly 11pm. due to the severe storm that pounded the area with several inches of rain. We had a total of 12 boats this year. The payout was a 70/30 split with optional big fish pot. There was $100 in the big fish pot. The payout was $504 for first place and $216 for second place. 
 1st. Jason Cathey, Kevin Reed, and Jeff Jester with 65 fish.
 2nd. John Hood, Brian Ellenburg, Jonathan Redding with 61 fish.
 3rd. Jonathan Smith, Brandon Wildes with 45 fish.
 4th. Trey Lord, Chris Christopher Tankersley, Vince Robertson with 39 fish.
 5th. Chance Lonergan, Caleb Johnson, Matt Boider with 36 fish. 
 6th. Michael Evans, Steve Dye, and Magon Reid with 34 fish.
 7th. Mike Tharpe, Justin Moody, and Jeremy Sanderlin with 29 fish.
 7th. (tie) Brad Chapman, Nick Jones, Stewart Black with 29 fish. 

 Big Fish was a 15lb Common Carp with Evan Tyler Watson, Adam King, Austin Hopson.


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the hard work putting that tourny on Trey!  You had alot to deal with..thanks again!


----------

